
Git is insecure by default - doki_pen
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/binary-transparency/f-BI4o8HZW0
======
doki_pen
What this means is git doesn't make sure that blobs match shas on fetch.
Malicious control of source or network can insert nasty things and git won't
notice. Solution is setting transfer.fsckobjects = true.

~~~
noselasd
Any good reason this isn't the default ?

